#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-02-13
<jose78> holoa alguien me ayuda como instalar u driver de wirelles
<jose78> solo tengo wifi
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-02-19
<RUBEN_> buenas tardes
<Guest42507> por que ubuntu no es mas grafico
<Guest42507> hayy algien por hayyyyyyyyyy
